# not sure if this is the right place



## 3ndl3r (3 Jan 2008)

hi n00b here,

new to the site, not to fishkeeping though. was recommended to this site. so i joined lol

ive got a basic planted tank, coldwater tank, an axolotl and a bog standard community.


so yeah,  hi  !


----------



## Themuleous (3 Jan 2008)

Hi there  welcome on board.

I didnt realise we dont have a new to the forum section, perhaps worth adding, Mods?

Sam


----------

